# What would we do? So much snow



## 2FAST4U (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey guys got this email dont know were there from but there COOL


----------



## 2FAST4U (Jun 30, 2007)

some more from the email


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Looks like some good powder skiing to me.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Someone posted on here, i cant remember if it was the 12' in NY or that big one in CO last year.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I know atleast the first few are from Oswego County, NY. Pretty amazing.


----------



## jbrow1 (Mar 9, 2004)

Cool pics....to look at. lol
I would move.
Good insulation for the house though, long as the roof didn't cave in!!


----------



## SteveJ (Jan 30, 2008)

I like plowing, but if we got that kind of snow, I'm movin to Fla!!!!!!


----------



## nosnownogo (Feb 29, 2008)

could stack snow like this guy in ottawa

may be creativedesigns does his drive


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

talkin bout keepin distance from ur neighbor


----------



## hikeradk (Dec 17, 2007)

*Thanks for the compliment*

I posted a bunch of those from Oswego the past two years of winter dumpings. Just a quick break in between our current rain ice and snow events happening in NY this weekend.


----------



## jlouki01 (Sep 21, 2006)

It's from the North Pole where Santa comes from


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

I WOULD STAY IN BED FOR 2 WEEKS IF THAT HAPPENED HERE....... THATS JUST CRAZY SNOW THERE


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

HOLY SNOW Everything would have to be done with blowers there


----------



## shepoutside (Apr 6, 2004)

The ways is storming here, in Ontario, some of them pic's could be here


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

The first two pictures are from the Trans Labrador Highway taken Winter of 2004.

http://tlhwy.com/winter/index.html


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

idk about u guys. but id be clearing lots with a flamethrower. lol diesel fuel and a lighter.


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

there is another similar pic to your first few, where an excavatoris reaching down fromt he top, breaking upthe snow for a blower. What i don't understand is. If the snow is hard enough, you can drive a big excavator on top of it, why not just drive up there...


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

the pic with the excavator looks like it sitting on a big drift which would make it a little harder then just regular snow...plus being a track machine it probably has very little ground pressure unlike a rubber tire machine


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

I got a couple of those pics.


----------



## bharry20 (Mar 8, 2007)

that is mother nature's way of saying "would you like me to super size that son of a b**ch for ya!"


----------

